# Oakhurst, NJ - New php hydra chip for 7.3 Powerstroke



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

$325


----------



## fordboy (Nov 24, 2005)

How would we determine if this will work on my 99? It is a late not early.


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

it'll work for 99-2003. years. Maybe earlier im not sure. but def all 99-03 is what i was told when i purchased it


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

i stand corrected 1994-2003 powerstrokes


----------

